# Pleco's and Africans



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Well I am going to get a pleco tomorrow to help with some of the algae in my 90 gal. Reading up on it I found a lot of success stories in keeping both species in the same tank, as long as they are roughly the same size. I'm just wondering if anyone else is successfully keeping African's and Pleco's together? or of any problems that came about.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have read alot about this. I found its just like with P's its a hit or miss. Some people have said that they get along fine others said that they woke up to a blind pleco. The cichlids would basically peck their eyes out. I think im gonna give it a shot with a bristle nose pleco..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

lo4life said:


> I have read alot about this. I found its just like with P's its a hit or miss. Some people have said that they get along fine others said that they woke up to a blind pleco. The cichlids would basically peck their eyes out. I think im gonna give it a shot with a bristle nose pleco..


Nice! That's what type of pleco I was going to try and grab. My LFS has a 7 or 8 inch pleco that I'll grab. He's about 10$ so it couldn't hurt.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well let me know what results you have. If they pick on the pleco or anything like that..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pleco's with Africans is easy as long but just make sure the pleco is twice the size of your biggest African.

I lost a 2 1/2 in Rubber pleco the other day because it was too small and yes it got it's eyes pecked out and died eventually.
I now have a 4in Common pleco in with them and it actually fights back.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

lo4life said:


> Well let me know what results you have. If they pick on the pleco or anything like that..


Well I am on day 4 and so far so good, When I first introduced the "Common pleco" to the tank the cichlids were curious and poked at him a bit. He is about a 7 or 8 inch pleco. My biggest African is my tilapia which is about 7 or 8 inches long. He's done an immaculate job at getting rid of the algae and hopefully things continue to go great, so far no Bullying, pecking or anything negative for that matter. I'm sure his size had much to do with it.


----------

